# what is uuid



## outcast (Jun 30, 2018)

i get this message your uuid can not be null, i cant go on line so i call uber, first he tells me i been onlime to long ,nooo i been on less thant 4 hrs then he says i just need to refreash, ok but why/ it did work but still then i tell him i missed calls and they owe me money lol he says no you been idal for 20 min yeha talking to you trying to figure this out, so, why and how did this happen wth is it and how do i prevent it from happening again


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You logged on earlier in the day to check your rating, or whatever. You started your clock before you began your shift.


----------

